# So anybody cooking this weekend?



## Captain Morgan (Apr 15, 2005)

I'll just be grilling probably....need to live vicariously through one of you guys...details please.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 15, 2005)

Ribs on Suday and grilling for lunch for the week!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 15, 2005)

ok, we'll start with Nick..

bb's or spares?  St. Louis style?  Foil?  

What's your rub?  Sauce?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 15, 2005)

Cappy if I do anything, I think it is just going to be chicken wings on the gasser (DUCK LARRY TEXLAW IS SHOOTING AT ALL GAS COOKERS)!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 15, 2005)

so how do you do em?  I've grilled wings before and they were good, but I really preferred fried. (ducks for cover, Texlaw also hates fryers!)


----------



## Steve McMurtry (Apr 15, 2005)

Chicken wings on the gasser tonight and beers.
Just put on my favorite spice, and a little mix of hickory and cherry wood.
six beers and there ready to go  

Cheers


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 15, 2005)

man it's like pulling teeth with you guys! #-o 

Steve, what spice did you use?  Direct or indirect?


----------



## Greg Rempe (Apr 15, 2005)

Spares tomorrow (2 racks)
PigPowder and Guava Wood for flavor

Chicken on Sunday...butt can style!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 15, 2005)

Greg are you serious about that guava wood?  The other woods weren't good enough for you?


----------



## Greg Rempe (Apr 15, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Greg are you serious about that guava wood?  The other woods weren't good enough for you?



Yes I'm serious...got some from a guy who lives in HI...

*HERE* is his website.  It came very quickly!  I will report on it after I give it a go tomorrow!!


----------



## Woodman1 (Apr 16, 2005)

No pit for two more weeks. I forgot how to work the water smokers! :!:


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 16, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> so how do you do em?  I've grilled wings before and they were good, but I really preferred fried. (ducks for cover, Texlaw also hates fryers!)



Cappy, my favorite way is to marinade them for at least 24 hours, more is even better in Zesty Italian dressing.  I'll throw in some red pepper flakes, fresh basil, oregano and rosemary too.  Sprinkle with just a bit of kosher salt right before they go on the grill over direct heat.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Apr 16, 2005)

Moving to General BBQ!!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Apr 16, 2005)

Started the fire this morning at 5:30.  Had one whole brisket, two butts, and a turkey breast on 45 min later.  Still have 6 racks of ribs and some brats to throw on later.

Good luck to Gary from VA and Richard Middleton who are competing at Kings Mountain this weekend.


----------



## blade1 (Apr 16, 2005)

I'm planning on doing a 7.25 lb. Beef Shoulder Muscle on Monday, if all goes well. It's been thawing since Wed.  I was planning on Sunday, but going to spend time with the wife.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Apr 16, 2005)

The ribs are on, the brisket is at 170* and the brats will be done shortly.  The turkey breast looks great.  I have it resting on the board.  What a great day in the smoke.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 16, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> ok, we'll start with Nick..
> 
> bb's or spares?  St. Louis style?  Foil?
> 
> What's your rub?  Sauce?



Spares, St. Louis Style, yes on foil. I'm about to trim and rub. Gonna use Pig Powder on them.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 16, 2005)

James I'd be real interested in how you fix them beef ribs.

I love em, but haven't perfected them.....do you smoke or grill?

Use foil in the process?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 16, 2005)

estimate on time?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 17, 2005)

Thanks.


----------



## Woodman1 (Apr 17, 2005)

Spent all afternoon splitting cherry wood. Some to take to Redneck in Tejas to trade for some pecan this week when we get my pit. The rest is for my use this summer.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Apr 17, 2005)

Do you have any seasoned oak, Woddie??


----------



## Shawn White (Apr 18, 2005)

Hey folks, sounds like a great weekend all around.

I was home and did two butts (Mr.Brown), beans, potatoe salad and spinach salad for the first post-winter family BBQ get together of the year; son's BDay.

Wife accidentilly ordered boneless butts, the two of them weighed in at 19.8 lbs. They were nicely deboned and trimmed, but I scalped the fat off 'em anyway.

The cook went great even though it was very windy. I used my Smokin Jacket, foiled around 180 and was finished 1 HOUR EARLY!! Didn't have to get up with them in the night either. 17 hours.

Beans were doctored canned beans featuring diced onion and a whole ring of ham sausage. Smoked for 5 hours. They were the hit of the meal.

My first attempt at potatoe salad. Just threw it together, 1/2 Mayo, 1/2 Miricle Whip, hickory smoked salt, pepper and a bit of Mr.Brown rub, a bit of prepared mustard. Radishes, celery, green onions, hb eggs. Really tasty.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 18, 2005)

tater salad sounds real good.  Your first recipe?  I believe you caught the Tater!


----------



## Rob D. (Apr 18, 2005)

Shawn, that tater salad sounds pretty good, especially for a first attempt....to mine I'll add some paprika for color and a little vinegar for some xtra zip (not a big miracle whip fan)

I didn't get to run my WSM this weekend, but ran the Lazy Man grill (hamburgs/cheeseburgs, hot dogs marinated chicken breasts, buttered toasted buns) for the biker run that came into the bar yesterday.  Spent saturday making potato salad, pasta salad, cole slaw and baked beans (with some pulled pork and maple syrup to doctor 'em up).  Things ran pretty smooth, considering everything was grilled at order time (no pre-fabs!), and about 40 bikers showed up at once.  Did about 35 burgers, 10 chicken breasts and maybe a half dozen dogs in about an hour or so.  Ran out of pretty much everything, so our side prep was just the right amount of product.  What a blast it was!!  Did a good enough job that the grill will be a regular feature for me on the weekends during the summer.

We won't start the every weekend thing til May first, so I'll have a few weekends to get the WSM going  

Rob


----------



## Shawn White (Apr 18, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> tater salad sounds real good.  Your first recipe?  I believe you caught the Tater!


 It really was .... my only regret is I didn't bring some back with me from home.

I always loved tater salad, but I've always bought it or someone else brought it. The main thing I was trying to highlight is the idea to add a bit of the Q rub to it to make it complimentary. It worked well with my Mr.Brown rub this time.


----------

